# 91 Max - Fuel Pump?



## Nomechanic (Jun 11, 2004)

My fuel pump fuse keeps blowin when I first turn on the ingition....won't pump. Checked all the wires, I get 1 ohm back when I test the pump to ground, and I'm getting voltage from the relay to connection that sits behind the rear seat. I swapped out the fuel pump relay with no improvement. Before I pull out the back seat and replace the pump, does anyone have any other ideas? Fuel pump runs $250 -- a cost I would love to avoid....

Thanks, Nomechanic


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

A Walbro aftermarket pump runs about $100 or so, and is well worth the money. also look at regular parts stores instead of the dealer. you won't get bent over as hard there.

BUT.. it doesn't really sound to me like you've got a problem with the pump.. but I dunno. it's hard to tell. if only there was a way to test it first..


----------



## sxy92max (Jul 8, 2004)

*hey man*



Nomechanic said:


> My fuel pump fuse keeps blowin when I first turn on the ingition....won't pump. Checked all the wires, I get 1 ohm back when I test the pump to ground, and I'm getting voltage from the relay to connection that sits behind the rear seat. I swapped out the fuel pump relay with no improvement. Before I pull out the back seat and replace the pump, does anyone have any other ideas? Fuel pump runs $250 -- a cost I would love to avoid....
> 
> Thanks, Nomechanic


It's the FUEL SENDING UNIT, it attaches to the fuel pump. The pump is most likely fine. If you like email me at [email protected] for more info. Also, if you need any parts let me know b/c i'm sending mine to the grave yard in 2 days so let me know.


----------



## sxy92max (Jul 8, 2004)

Nomechanic said:


> My fuel pump fuse keeps blowin when I first turn on the ingition....won't pump. Checked all the wires, I get 1 ohm back when I test the pump to ground, and I'm getting voltage from the relay to connection that sits behind the rear seat. I swapped out the fuel pump relay with no improvement. Before I pull out the back seat and replace the pump, does anyone have any other ideas? Fuel pump runs $250 -- a cost I would love to avoid....
> 
> Thanks, Nomechanic


Do not waste money on a fuel pump. Take the back seat off and there will be a metal plate with 4 screws coering the pump unit. Take out those 4 screws and take the plate off. You will see that there are wires going into the fuel pump unit. Those wires are the FUEL SENDING UNIT. They are old and coreoded and causing a short making the fuese blow. Trust me. NOT the fuel pump. Simple way to tell is to take off the plate and you will see. Let us knw how it goes.
It's the FUEL SENDING UNIT, it attaches to the fuel pump. The pump is most likely fine. If you like email me at [email protected] for more info. Also, if you need any parts let me know b/c i'm sending mine to the grave yard in 2 days so let me know.


----------

